# [WIP][THEME] P!NK Theme Liberty Rom



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am currently working on a theme I am calling P!NK. It is a simple theme with not much difference from standard Liberty except it will be accented with a neon pink. I am hoping to have it out by the end of the weekend but with the wife and baby who knows.

I would also like any suggestions as to the direction of this theme or my next theme (was thinking a deep purple). I personally don't like over the top icons and text. Keep it simple.

I will update this thread as soon as I flash my current status on this theme just to give you all a preview.


----------



## Wmedina1991 (Jun 20, 2011)

Im looking for light pink droid life theme


----------

